

"Folks who want porn can buy an Android phone" -- Steve Jobs - marcog1
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/may/10/ipad-apple

======
glassx
The comments on the linked article make me sad. The comparison with Betamax vs
VHS makes me sad. Do all Android fans wish for a Google monopoly, or
something? I have iOS and Android devices and for one I'd hate it.

I really wish that Android fanboys would stop trying to convert/bash Apple
users in public and vice-versa.

This is all turning into a religious fight... sigh...

~~~
itg
>I really wish that Android fanboys would stop trying to convert/bash Apple
users in public and vice-versa.

It's funny because I never see this in public. Majority of the people realize
it's just a phone. Only on the internet do you have these nutcases spouting
buzzwords such as open and freedom which don't mean much.

------
cabalamat
What Jobs meant to say was "Folks who want freedom can buy an Android phone".

